# Sarah Stetner, OMG!



## amightytarzan5

Okay, has anyone ever seen the Expert Village horse videos? Well, most of them are complete rubbish, some of them are okay. Well, Sarah Stetner is the worst. My favorite ones of her series are the jumping and the bits. Wow. You have to go cheack out this girl, she knows nothing. She said that Tom Thumb had a rubber bit. Like he was a person.

BITS:
http://www.expertvillage.com/video-series/1029_riding-bits.htm

JUMPING:
http://www.expertvillage.com/video-series/1051_horseback-riding-jumping.htm

They are super funny, but I feel sorry for this girl's horses.


----------



## JustDressageIt

"You can tell how severe a bit is by the .. um.. sides... see?"

What about ports, rollers, straight bars vs. single or double jointed? It's not all about the sides - aka. shanks. And there are two different types of bits that she was showing - shanked vs. non-shanked.
Get it right.


And the "jumping"? I wanted to poke my eyes out.


----------



## blossom856

I know she's insane. Have you guys seen how she does her manes? She cuts straight across with scissors. :shock: The one I've heard about the most, besides the jumping, is the one where she puts on splint boots. I can't find it. But from what I've heard, according to sarah, splint boots are to prevent the horse from getting shin splints. She puts them on backwards and says you have to due them up as tight as you can :shock: Are you kidding me?!


----------



## amightytarzan5

yeah, she's pretty much insane. she said "these things" for the shanks and "this hump" for the port. she had no idea what she was talking about. i've heard about the splint boots too. she is NOT an expert! that website should be embarrased to have her on there!


----------



## Stepher

What!? They put her vidoes back up!!!??? They took them down at one point because everyone was complaining... I cant believe they would repost her videos


----------



## Gingerrrrr

about the "expert" - Sarah

I have been riding horses all of my life. I started riding my first horse alone when I was two years old. I started showing my buckskin quarter horse in the performance division when I was six years old. My horse and I competed in english, western, showmanship, and reining. I won many awards throughout the time I showed him. When I was fourteen, I got a new horse named “He’s Tough and Rowdy,” he is the calmest horse I have ever known. Rowdy and I used to travel all around Washington State to compete in horseshows. I won hundreds of awards with Rowdy, including large amounts of money in savings bonds, 2003 Washington state all around English horse and rider, 2003 Washington state all around quarter horse, and Rowdy also made it into the 2003 Horse Hall of Fame!


in one of the videos "Rowdy" basically refuses a jump and she goes "its still good".....


heres the link~http://www.expertvillage.com/video/15636_horseback-riding-jumping-trotting-poles.htm

these videos are a disgrace....


----------



## Gingerrrrr

oh my gosh.....look at this video of her horse "jumping" i dont get how she thinks its so good....she needs some help herself...

http://www.expertvillage.com/video/15647_horseback-riding-jumping-canter-jump.htm


----------



## Stepher

I found an email.. [email protected] ... its actually to become an expert. Im considering emailing it and telling them that the videos really should be taken down; that she is not setting a good example and is giving bad/wrong advice.


----------



## amightytarzan5

I'll email that guy too. She actually thought TOM THUMB was a real person! GEEZE! And I can jump better than that!


----------



## tim

Yea, shes useless. You should watch her try to lunge. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gingerrrrr

tim just because you said that i want to watch it...

oh my god...this is really bugging me, why does she yank the horses head back everytime he turns it??
http://www.expertvillage.com/video/14962_lungewhip-horse.htm

oh wow...the lunge lines dragging on the floor, dogs are EVERYWHERE, AND the horse looks lame or as she calls it "lazy" :roll: 
http://www.expertvillage.com/video/14963_walking-lunging-horse.htm

this is just horrifying...the dog is barking and chasing the horse..wow...
http://www.expertvillage.com/video/14967_cantering-horse.htm


----------

